# Water drop test on sapphire crystal glass



## GBLXX

Hi all brother and sister,

Did anyone know about the water drop test for verify the sapphire crystal?

Drop some water on the glass, if the glass are sapphire, the water will concentrate and look like water ball, if the glass is mineral, the water can't concentrate and flat.

Please help, test on your watch and reply in comment!

I tested on my br03-92, the water drop is flat and can't concentrate.


----------



## watermanxxl

So... It doesn't work? I'm pretty sure your unit has a sapphire crystal...


----------



## GBLXX

watermanxxl said:


> So... It doesn't work? I'm pretty sure your unit has a sapphire crystal...


Hi bro, 
Yup, it doesn't work  
So I am doupt anybody are facing the same issues?


----------



## NickJacobLee

It should work unless there is a layer of oil or smudged fingerprints on the crystal. Try wiping the glass with a microfiber cloth before carrying out the water drop test.


----------



## GBLXX

NickJacobLee said:


> It should work unless there is a layer of oil or smudged fingerprints on the crystal. Try wiping the glass with a microfiber cloth before carrying out the water drop test.


Tried your method, not working at all.
Mind to capture the pic and post here? 
Thanks bro


----------



## NickJacobLee

Tested on my Tag Heuer Aquaracer.


----------



## GBLXX

Here is mine, the water can't be concentrate


----------



## GBLXX

NickJacobLee said:


> Tested on my Tag Heuer Aquaracer.
> 
> View attachment 4724010


Nice, You can see that water is concentrate


----------



## NickJacobLee

GBLXX said:


> View attachment 4724170
> 
> 
> Here is mine, the water can't be concentrate


I can clearly see smudges on the glass. Perhaps use cleaning material such as anti-bacterial wipes or alcohol swabs to get the smudges off first. You're almost there mate.


----------



## Pontcarre

NickJacobLee said:


> I can clearly see smudges on the glass. Perhaps use cleaning material such as anti-bacterial wipes or alcohol swabs to get the smudges off first. You're almost there mate.


I also think that cleaning the glass will make you pass the water drop test.

For example, this is my Citizen mineral glass with no AR at all:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

It works and its a good test
In addition I tested a glass watch and a sapphire watch with an electronic tester, then did the water test.
On sapphire you get a bubble (ball)
Regards
adam


----------



## Nixin

Thanks for the tip. I always learn something new here.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Here is a slide from my up and coming course Luxury or Lie - Identifying the Genuine from the Fake


You can see on the Rolex (Pepsi Dial) that has a Sapphire(tested) the water always 'beads' to a tight ball, while on a glass watch it just spreads out (smears)
Hope that helps
Regards

Photo copyright of Adam R. Harris - Luxury or Lie


----------



## jianh

Tested on my Hamilton Khaki. Looks fine to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

jianh said:


> Tested on my Hamilton Khaki. Looks fine to me.


Photos!!!


----------



## jianh

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Photos!!!


Weirdly I uploaded through phone and they somehow didn't show. Anyway, here goes:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Cool
Good photo, and exactly correct for sapphire
a


----------



## imprezhouse

just tested mine, its confirmed sapphire crystal...thanks guys...learn something new today. cheers


----------



## wydim

I'm sure you could wipe the face of a cheap plastic watch with some hydrophobic liquid (Rain-X) and get the same result. Do not only count on this test to confirm if a glass is mineral or saphire (or plastic).

Could someone test this Rain-X theory of mine and post a photo ?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

wydim said:


> I'm sure you could wipe the face of a cheap plastic watch with some hydrophobic liquid (Rain-X) and get the same result. Do not only count on this test to confirm if a glass is mineral or saphire (or plastic).
> 
> Could someone test this Rain-X theory of mine and post a photo ?


Why dont you test it?


----------



## wydim

simply because I'm not home and will not be before the weekend.


----------



## jbsf3

Tried it tonight, looks like it works fine if the crystal is clean, thanks for the tip!


----------



## rolexhuakbar

I dont do the water test, I do the thumb fingernail test. I hold the watch and press my thumbnail and rub the nail back and forth on the crystal. sapphire feels like it is SO SO VERY smooth, like the surface of mirror polished perfectly flat piece of steel. glass feels less smooth.


----------



## J.D.B.

Works on genuine plastic, too.


----------



## Shikyo

The test works wonderfully, but coatings on top of the sapphire can effect the results.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Well, I now teach a more scientific test on my courses. That is easy, cheap and guaranteed.
a


----------



## Brightling007

Nobody on the whole forum using a diamond selector? I'm surprised!

Or am I not using the search function correctly??


----------



## Brightling007

Double post...


----------



## 24watchOC

Water drop test for sapphire works all the time on my applicable watches.

No doubt its a gold standard test ;-)


----------



## kre8ivair

Learning something new!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77

Wow just learned something new

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------

